# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  State something random about yourself!

## Koalafan

This thread is dedicated to just posting random facts about yourself!  ::): 

Obvious random fact...I am quite obsessed with Koalas  :Razz:

----------


## huppypuppy

Random fact about me: I'm head over heels in love with a certain dolphin you can see with me in my avatar

----------


## Coffee

I like coffee... 

Aren't we a creative bunch?  ::):

----------


## pljunkie

I watch The X Files, all 9 seasons, once every year.
I've done this for the past 4 years.

----------


## huppypuppy

> I watch The X Files, all 9 seasons, once every year.
> I've done this for the past 4 years.



Sounds like fun! I watch truck DVD's religously if I get time!

----------


## CityofAngels

> I watch The X Files, all 9 seasons, once every year.
> I've done this for the past 4 years.



Why?

----------


## BananaExpress

What kind of question is that? Maybe (s)he simply loves X-files.

Anyway I'm wearing one gray and one black sock at the moment.

----------


## Cheesecake

Nothing.

----------


## CityofAngels

> What kind of question is that? Maybe (s)he simply loves X-files.



Your not St. George and I'm not a dragon. If she was offended by the question she should say so otherwise there is no reason to question my motives.

----------


## BananaExpress

> Your not St. George and I'm not a dragon. If she was offended by the question she should say so otherwise there is no reason to question my motives.



When you post a question as ambiguous as that in response to someone expressing their fun and innocent interest, there is all reason to question your motives.

----------


## pljunkie

> Why?



Because it's one of my favorite shows and it's quality...well seasons 8 and 9 not so much.

----------


## CityofAngels

> Because it's one of my favorite shows and it's quality...well seasons 8 and 9 not so much.



Did you watch the Lone Gunmen series? I consider that one of the best shows ever canceled after the first season.

----------


## PHD in Ebonics

Im obsessed with..

----------


## pljunkie

> Did you watch the Lone Gunmen series? I consider that one of the best shows ever canceled after the first season.



Yeah, that show was great. I watched that one again recently too.  That last episode Jump The Shark was the worst idea they ever had for The Lone Gunmen characters. It was a shame to see them go.

----------


## CityofAngels

> Yeah, that show was great. I watched that one again recently too.  That last episode Jump The Shark was the worst idea they ever had for The Lone Gunmen characters. It was a shame to see them go.



Well since jump the shark is a phrase connoting a really bad tv show idea I think the point was to give a big FU to the people who canceled the show.

----------


## Koalafan

I have red hair!  ::):

----------


## CityofAngels

I'm so glad you said red instead of ginger.

----------


## Nelly

I have dark curly hair!  ::):

----------


## Yellow

My favorite color is yellow  ::

----------


## L

> My favorite color is yellow



Mine too

----------


## L

I LOVE penguins

----------


## Sparrow

I hate peanut butter

----------


## L

> I hate peanut butter



lol me too

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I love peanut butter!  ::

----------


## onawheel

*keen juggler*... slowly working on progressing to four balls but I think I need to learn to bounce off the wall with three a little better first *shrugs* also I'm still very left hand dominant with catching.

----------


## Chocolate

I may or may not be a fan of chocolate

----------


## CityofAngels

I once ate nothing but brie cheese for five days.

----------


## L

I keep rubbing my eyes

----------


## Sagan

I am, or rather was a pilot.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I LOVE penguins



I want a plush penguin because they are too cute and my life is severely lacking in the cute plush penguin department. You see my dilemma.

----------


## Chantellabella

I can quote the entire Hamlet's Soliloquy as well as Elizabeth Barrett Browning's "My Love is Like a Red Red Rose," because I memorized them by putting them to Christmas tunes.

----------


## jsgt

Sometimes my burps can be heard as they travel from the stomach up the esophagus.

----------


## shelbster18

I just recently learned how to fold my tongue. I never knew I could do that.  ::

----------


## Sparrow

I hate whistling with such a passion that it causes me to have a anxiety attack.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I never learned how to swim.

----------


## shelbster18

I'm addicted to chocolate chips ahoy cookies.

----------


## shelbster18

I have trust issues, yet at the same time I'm so gullible and trust anybody. =/

----------


## Sagan

I want to ***

----------


## SmileyFace

i love the holiday season  ::D:

----------


## Monotony

I talk to my self a lot when I think no one is listening.

----------


## MrQuiet76

I never wear jeans... I hate the way they feel

----------


## The Wanderer

I have hypermobility in my shoulders

----------


## SmileyFace

I am craving apple pie.

----------


## Koalafan

My diet ranges from incredibly healthy to disgustingly unhealthy  :Tongue:

----------


## Anteros

I like olives.  

Yep...

Especially the little green Spanish kind.

----------


## Fallen18

I like to dip my French fries in ranch dressing (as if it wasn't already unhealthy enough). It tastes yummy though  :Snack:

----------


## The Wanderer

What I like most about Thanksgiving most is the food, specifically dessert  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

My socks always match. I see people with deliberately un-matched socks because that's a "thing" or whatever and I'm like HOW DARE YOU. A little OCD? Why yes, yes I am. I enjoy symmetry.  :Tongue:

----------


## shelbster18

I ate too much food today. I'm still full from 3 hours ago.

----------


## Fallen18

I can't sleep without socks on?? Lol

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> I'm addicted to chocolate chips ahoy cookies.



Oh my god me too! I could eat those for breakfast, brunch, lunch, dinner, and any snacks in between. I used to eat them for breakfast but then when I was buying them at a gas station he told me something like "It's a little early for that. I hope you're having milk with that". It confused it a lot. I also like eating them with ice cream in the middle to make a sandwich. That's good  ::): 





> I have trust issues, yet at the same time I'm so gullible and trust anybody. =/



Same here  ::(:  I gotta find a right balance between them.

----------


## Monotony

> I can't sleep without socks on?? Lol



Ok your definitely weird  :Confused: 

I hate wearing socks with the heat of a trillion thermonuclear explosions! They come off right as I get home and go on right before I leave.

----------


## Fallen18

^ my feet feel too exposed & cold! It's the equivalent of most people wanting to sleep with covers at night time b/c it makes them feel warm and safe. I need my socks & blankets ^_^....... plus how else am I going to slide on the wood floors?

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I have no problem complimenting and "flirting", I guess you could call it that, with straight guys but I can't compliment a gay guy for shit. The only way I can even compliment them is if they compliment me first so I can just go, "Yeah, you too."

----------


## Cam

> I can't sleep without socks on?? Lol



I can't sleep with socks or underwear on :/

----------


## Fallen18

^ don't you ever get cold??? lol geez I'd never be able to do that

----------


## shelbster18

> I can't sleep with socks or underwear on :/



I never sleep with socks on.  ::D:

----------


## Fallen18

Am I the only weirdo in this thread that likes to wear socks!?! >_<

----------


## shelbster18

> Am I the only weirdo in this thread that likes to wear socks!?! >_<



That doesn't make you a weirdo.  ::D:  I think one year, I wore socks in the winter when it was really cold.

----------


## Monotony

> Am I the only weirdo in this thread that likes to wear socks!?! >_<



Yes... Don't worry being weird is a good thing! well some of the time atleast.

----------


## jsgt

> Am I the only weirdo in this thread that likes to wear socks!?! >_<



Nope, I wear socks all the time or the feet turn to ice cubes.

----------


## Fallen18

Shelby you're way to nice so i'm sorry but I don't believe you and montony.......go eat some socks! 


I can't believe it I'm the only lone weirdo on this site that wears socks......what has this world become u_u what is life

----------


## Fallen18

Wait wait there's hope for humanity!

----------


## Monotony

Um..  Shouldn't you be more upset about having social anxiety then being one of the only ones who wears socks? Get your priorities in order girl  :Tongue:

----------


## Monotony

I like sweaters but only own one.

----------


## Cam

> ^ don't you ever get cold??? lol geez I'd never be able to do that



I love sleeping in the cold  ::):  I'm miserable when it's hot and I'm trying to sleep.

----------


## shelbster18

> Shelby you're way to nice so i'm sorry but I don't believe you and montony.......go eat some socks! 
> 
> 
> I can't believe it I'm the only lone weirdo on this site that wears socks......what has this world become u_u what is life



Eat some socks? xD That doesn't sound too yummy.  :Tongue:

----------


## Monotony

> Eat some socks? xD That doesn't sound too yummy.



Maybe after being soaked in doctor pepper allowed to dry and then covered in bacon? With some eggs on the side.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Don't worry, Fallen, I can't sleep with my socks off either! The circulation to my extremities is bad, so they get cold easily. Actually, if you guys think sleeping with socks on is weird, I'll do you one better:

I can't sleep unless at least the lower half of my body is wrapped up in my housecoat/robe. I like to wrap up in things. 

:-)

----------


## shelbster18

> Maybe after being soaked in doctor pepper allowed to dry and then covered in bacon? With some eggs on the side.



It would be better if they were soaked in lemonade with some pie on the side. >:[

----------


## Koalafan

I think koalas are awesome!  :Tongue:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> Am I the only weirdo in this thread that likes to wear socks!?! >_<



I wear socks. I love wearing socks. Mine are white. Cushioned ankle ones. I feel weird walking around wearing pants but no socks. Heck I've even-- no that's too much information lol, but I like wearing socks. We have to be united so our species isn't wiped out.

----------


## Fallen18

^i'm sure you love socks very much fireisthecleanser . :Giggle:  But on another note that makes 3 of us sock wearers so far?? We're going to have to find more of our kind..  ::  <----who the hell came up with these smiles?? O_o that does not look like a smile searching it looks like a smiley looking for victims, asking for spare change and than threatening to rabbit attack them if they don't hand it over. I thought this was supposed to be a happy place >_<

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> *^i'm sure you love socks very much fireisthecleanser .* But on another note that makes 3 of us sock wearers so far?? We're going to have to rind more of our kind..  <----who the hell came up with these smiles?? O_o that does not look like a smile searching it looks like a smiley looking for victims, asking for spare change and than threatening to rabbit attack them if they don't hand it over. I thought this was supposed to be a happy place >_<



Wait... why are you giggling? What did you mean by that? 



And everyone who doesn't like wearing socks is just out to lunch. Everyone knows the cool kids nowadays wear socks. We ain't no squares.

----------


## Monotony

Fallen and your fellow sock wearer's be afraid be very afraid the sock-less barbarian horde is coming!!!

----------


## Ont Mon

> I think koalas are awesome!



Koalas are smelly and annoying  ::D:

----------


## Fallen18

I didn't mean anything by it just laughing at your love for socks?? ::  but yes only the fashionable people do indeed wear socks particularly ones with *looks down* penguins  :8):

----------


## Monotony

> I didn't mean anything by it just laughing at your love for socks?? tu but yes only the fashionable people do indeed wear socks particularly ones with *looks down* penguins



Penguins  :Confused:

----------


## Fallen18

^ penguins  :Penguin:  ::

----------


## Fallen18

I'm derailing the thread sorry but I have very animated socks  ::):

----------


## Monotony

Sometimes when I'm bored and no ones home i'll dance really badly in the open space in my room.  ::

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> I didn't mean anything by it just laughing at your love for socks?? but yes only the fashionable people do indeed wear socks particularly ones with *looks down* penguins



Oh okay. Whew. I thought you were implying something else by saying I loved socks. Also, what's this penguin jive you're going on about?

----------


## Fallen18

^nada and I'm just talking about how fashionable my socks are  ::D:  hbu guys any crazy socks?? Or just the plain white ones  :Tongue:

----------


## Fallen18

Darn I'm doing it again I love baby seals they're adorable! :3

----------


## Monotony

I support seal hunting as a legitimate financial activity *shifty eyes*

----------


## Fallen18

I support & encourage kicking whosever butt supports seal hunting

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> ^nada and I'm just talking about how fashionable my socks are  hbu guys any crazy socks?? Or just the plain white ones



I have the plain white ones, some dress socks, and one pair of no show black Puma socks I stole one time for no reason.  ::  Just um... ignore that.

I'm not big on fancy schmancy socks.

----------


## Monotony

I like trench coat's I would wear one I owned one.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I like smiley faces.

----------


## Fallen18

> I have the plain white ones, some dress socks, and one pair of no show black Puma socks I stole one time for no reason.  Just um... ignore that.
> 
> I'm not big on fancy schmancy socks.



Well not really fancy schmancy socks like puma ones are pretty fancy just socks with funny stuff on it. Idk I must wear weird socks lol like Pokemon, French French toast, smiley face mustache socks, penut butter and jelly socks etc. I just think they're fun  ::):

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

^^ You finally learned how to quote someone on here lol 

I wouldn't wear weird socks though. It just doesn't feel right. If I were going to wear "fun" clothing it'd be boxer shorts. Like with smiley faces or skulls. That'd be cool.

----------


## Fallen18

^Hey!  :Tongue:  but I hear you I suppose it's different for guys huh lol still it's always fun to get cool socks/boxer shorts. 

I like to accessorize \(^_^)/

----------


## shelbster18

> ^Hey!  but I hear you I suppose it's different for guys huh lol still it's always fun to get cool socks/boxer shorts. 
> 
> I like to accessorize \(^_^)/



Haha, I like the decorated socks, too. I have a pair of socks with cats on them that I've had since 2002. They still haven't gotten any holes in them. lol

----------


## Fallen18

^ hahaha I feel like I treat my awesome socks differently than my other socks if I'm running around the house or doing something that requires getting them dirty or something that might rip them I switch to plain socks.......don't want to get my favorite socks ruined you know?


 Oh gosh it's official I'm weird. Lol

----------


## Monotony

> ^ hahaha I feel like I treat my awesome socks differently than my other socks if I'm running around the house or doing something that requires getting them dirty or something that might rip them I switch to plain socks.......don't want to get my favorite socks ruined you know?
> 
> 
>  Oh gosh it's official I'm weird. Lol



 Heres to weirdness  ::

----------


## shelbster18

> ^ hahaha I feel like I treat my awesome socks differently than my other socks if I'm running around the house or doing something that requires getting them dirty or something that might rip them I switch to plain socks.......don't want to get my favorite socks ruined you know?
> 
> 
>  Oh gosh it's official I'm weird. Lol



Well, that makes sense. I wouldn't want to get my nice socks ruined, either. But I don't wear socks around the house. xD This should be called the Socks thread.  ::D:  We've been going on about socks for like the past 2 or 3 days.  ::

----------


## Fallen18

^ Lmao we have bigger problems than SA if we make a thread about socks  ::  ........but we should make one in the photo thread and it should be called crazy socks x) 


Cheers to weirdness!  ::

----------


## Monotony

I only have plain white socks, and some special type of socks I had after having my ingrown nail fixed. It was very unenjoyable wearing socks filled with antibacterial cream stuff to stop fungus and such.

----------


## Koalafan

:Snack:   :Tongue:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Well not really fancy schmancy socks like puma ones are pretty fancy just socks with funny stuff on it. Idk I must wear weird socks lol like Pokemon, French French toast, smiley face mustache socks, penut butter and jelly socks etc. I just think they're fun



I feel like I need have smiley face moustache socks in my life.

----------


## Sagan

I love pepper-jack cheese

----------


## Leary

i'm not sure how tall i am.

----------


## Monotony

I like blonds also the colour green. I had an ingrown toenail

----------


## Marleywhite

I don't like Bob Marley or Marley and Me

----------


## AussiePea

I have a large ugly scar on my right knee from a motorcycle accident  ::(:

----------


## L

There is an epileptic fly in my room

----------


## Yossarian

My first and middle names were originally going to be Kevin Kane.

----------


## Koalafan

I like sleeping alot

----------


## huppypuppy

I am a helicopter tragic

----------


## Sagan

I like Carl Sagan  ::):

----------


## The Wanderer

I love birds  ::):

----------


## Marleywhite

I don't like eggs

----------


## onawheel

I shed A LOT of hair, apparently. Maybe I should start my own wig business  :Confused:

----------


## Anteros

^ LOL!  You and me both! 

I like Spanish olives.

----------


## Sagan

Love hurts

----------


## Otherside

I have red hair (Very imaginative, I know.)

----------


## Member11

I'm cross-dominant, I'm neither left-handed or right-handed, I'm both.

----------


## Otherside

I have a photographic memory.

----------


## barefootbeauty

3/4 of my day is spent singing..

----------


## RayOfLight123

I can't swim

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I can't swim



Neither can I. Well, enough to save myself from drowning I would hope...I'm not a _total_ airhead. 

I'm currently hobby searching. I'd like there to be more to my life than sleeping and waking.

----------


## Antidote

Well, I can't ride a bike. 






> I am, or rather was a pilot.



Why are you no longer? 






> I once ate nothing but brie cheese for five days.



Dubious  :Confused:

----------


## Equinox

I grew up on a farm, we had several horses, lots of chickens, 5 cats and 2 Samoyed dogs. I regularly saw kangaroos in the parkland across the road from my house.

I've broken several bones skateboarding.

I've only seen snow once in my life.

----------


## Sagan

> Why are you no longer?



I had a PPL (Private Pilots License) for small single engine aircraft. Cessna 150/172. But due to being on anti depressants AND benzos. I can't get a medical certificate to fly any longer.

----------


## Member11

Every time I leave the house, I confirm that I'm wearing pants by looking down and checking, because I have this recurring dream of being in public without pants.

----------


## Coffee

I pretend I'm not competitive, but I secretly am. I will try my hardest to beat you and if I do, I'll pretend I don't care, but I'm really doing a fist pump in my mind. If you beat me, I'll spend the next couple of days brushing up my skills. Then I will beat you.

----------


## Member11

> I pretend I'm not competitive, but I secretly am. I will try my hardest to beat you and if I do, I'll pretend I don't care, but I'm really doing a fist pump in my mind. If you beat me, I'll spend the next couple of days brushing up my skills. Then I will beat you.



Oh, really? *cocks Nerf gun*

----------


## Monotony

I give up easily on 95% of things I attempt or have to do. The other 4% is getting back at people that really piss me off and the 1% is...  ::

----------


## Coffee

> Oh, really? *cocks Nerf gun*



Game on, biatch.

----------


## Teddy

When I was younger, I got two ear piercings both in my left ear. It wasn't done right and I got two scars and my cotton still hasn't fully healed.

----------


## Chocolate

I cannot stop eating candiezzzzz

----------


## GunnyHighway

Look away you hardcore British tea drinkers!




I put sugar...in earl grey tea. Yes, I really just said that.


But I guess a something about me is I feel compelled to learn the inner working of many things I use. I've torn apart so many things for no reason. I'm trying to find all the tools I'd need to nearly completely disassemble my bike right now because I use it so often. Bringing it to a bike shop all the time feels like I'm robbing myself of useful experience!

----------


## Member11

> When I was younger, I got two ear piercings both in my left ear. It wasn't done right and I got two scars and my cotton still hasn't fully healed.



Why you keep bring that up? I said I'm sorry.

----------


## Kirsebaer

My hair is naturally wavy/curly but I hate the way It looks so I always straighten it. I look like a completely different person with my natural hair  :Tongue:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I have dimples. :3

----------


## GunnyHighway

One hangs lower than the other.










One of my ears, that is.  ::D:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> One hangs lower than the other.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my ears, that is.



lmao!!

----------


## Chantellabella

I love olives, sardines, liver and spinach.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I have seven piercings.

----------


## Koalafan

I talk to myself constantly and have full blown conversations. And I wonder why people think I'm crazy  :Tongue:

----------


## GunnyHighway

> I have seven piercings.



Whoa, would have never guessed that. (Would I be a perv if I said prove it?  :O_O: )

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

The people I masturbate to don't actually exist. And they're in my conscious thoughts more than most of the real people in my life.

Man no wonder I have no friends and am disconnected from the world.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Whoa, would have never guessed that. (Would I be a perv if I said prove it? )



Well that would depend on where they are, wouldn't it? xD
It's probably not what you're thinking. 

Three in each ear: 2 lobe (would be three, but the last was crooked so I let them grow over), 1 cartilage. And then I've got my navel pierced.

----------


## Kirsebaer

In 2007 I was diagnosed with Glanzmann's Thrombasthenia, which is a rare blood abnormality

----------


## Otherside

My feet and hands turn bright red if they're cold. For some reason, that seems to fascinate everyone.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> It's probably not what you're thinking.



Yep. I was thinking one in each ear and uhhh...I couldn't really think of anywhere else that wouldn't be covered with your shirt or pants. It's the alcohol's fault, whoops.  :o:):   That's a lot of ear holes though! The cartilage piercings are always interesting to me, sticking a needle through there seems like it'd hurt like a bitch.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Yep. I was thinking one in each ear and uhhh...I couldn't really think of anywhere else that wouldn't be covered with your shirt or pants. It's the alcohol's fault, whoops.   That's a lot of ear holes though! The cartilage piercings are always interesting to me, sticking a needle through there seems like it'd hurt like a bitch.



Honestly my cartilage piercings were the least painful. They burn a little initially but then don't really hurt unless you get them caught in your shirt or something. They don't even bother me at night (which still confuses me) but I'm certainly not complaining.  :shrug:

----------


## Kirsebaer

I've been addicted to the smell of Vicks Vaporub for years now ..   :hide:  
every night just before I go to bed I rub some of it under my nose cause I find the smell relaxing so it helps me fall asleep. I always keep one of these next to my bed:
vicks_vaporub_5_gms.jpg

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Strawberries are my favourite berry.

But I also heard somewhere that they're not actually part of the berry family, and its name is a misnomer.. :/

----------


## Skippy

I love to walk down side streets at night, look at all the cool houses and think about life n' stuff. Especially when it's raining.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I have seven piercings.



This old lady has you beat in piercings. I now have 14 holes in my ears, but I used to wear 24 (12 on each side) up until about 5 years ago. I love to freak out the old conservative librarians when I wear 14 dangling hoops.  I also have3 tattoos but they are not noticeable.  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

I have about 6-7 scars on my body from surgeries I've had throughout the years.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I get motion sickness. It's not extremely sensitive, like I've never gotten it while in a car/train, but I will feel intolerably nauseous when watching high-motion movies and sometimes on cruises.

Bought myself a stock of extra-strength Gravol just in case. The number of times I have had to leave movies to retch in a garbage can outside is too damn high.

----------


## Member11

I took home economics classes in high school (I was one of only five boys out of a class of 25, and I was the only boy that was at least somewhat interest in it). So, I can cook, clean, do crafts and sew. I haven't done much crafts or sewing recently though, but since I am the only person in my family that can thread a needle, I'm always being asked to do it. Oh and of course, I got my own Simpsons apron. ::

----------


## GunnyHighway

> I took home economics classes in high school (I was one of only five boys out of a class of 25, and I was the only boy that was at least somewhat interest in it). So, I can cook, clean, do crafts and sew. I haven't done much crafts or sewing recently though, but since I am the only person in my family that can thread a needle, I'm always being asked to do it. Oh and of course, I got my own Simpsons apron.



I need to learn how to sew, as my US Navy peacoat is out of commission until I do. Seems like a good skill to acquire.


Hugs make me happier than anything. It's ridiculous how much such a simple thing can make my day amazing from then on.

----------


## James

> I took home economics classes in high school (I was one of only five boys out of a class of 25, and I was the only boy that was at least somewhat interest in it). So, I can cook, clean, do crafts and sew. I haven't done much crafts or sewing recently though, but since I am the only person in my family that can thread a needle, I'm always being asked to do it. Oh and of course, I got my own Simpsons apron.



I did too.  A friend of mine decided to take it with me because we thought it would be an easy credit.  It was a lot tougher than I thought it would be.  One day we had a mock wedding in the class (it was an assignment) and I got picked to be the groom.  I almost died of anxiety/embarrassment.  Of course my friend told all my other friends, and they never let me live it down.  One of the girls in the class took pictures, and she showed them to me on fb a few years ago.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> Hugs make me happier than anything. It's ridiculous how much such a simple thing can make my day amazing from then on.



Virtual hug?  :Hug:  .......now if only you could slip me a beer. Sadness is reaching into an empty beer case  ::(:

----------


## GunnyHighway

I'd trade a beer for a hug any day of the week.  ::(:

----------


## Member11

> I'd trade a beer for a hug any day of the week.



 :Hug:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

The jalapeno bagel at Tim Horton's is too spicy for me. I can't take more than a bite or two.

----------


## meeps

I have very low pain tolerance and I knit.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I lived in 4 different countries besides my own (Brazil) : England (6 months), Norway (6 months), Denmark (almost 4 years) and France (1 year)

----------


## Kirsebaer

I wore braces from the age of 13 to the age of 17. I had pretty fucked up teeth.. Kudos to whoever invented braces  :Tongue:

----------


## Koalafan

Coffee actually is a great anti-depressant and has never given me any kind of bad anxiety (even with mass consumption). I actually get worse anxiety drinking than I do from caffeine  :Tongue:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> This old lady has you beat in piercings. I now have 14 holes in my ears, but I used to wear 24 (12 on each side) up until about 5 years ago. I love to freak out the old conservative librarians when I wear 14 dangling hoops.  I also have3 tattoos but they are not noticeable.



Wow, you definitely win first prize here! No tats for me (too indecisive for that) but I would like a couple more ear holes.  :Tongue:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I have to take 100 mg of Gravol (extended-release) just to sit through a movie at the theatre without puking. My stomach can't even withstand low-impact movies anymore, it seems.

Motion sickness.

----------


## James

When my ex-wife met me at university (1994) my hair was down past my shoulders, and I had a moustache.  People said I looked just like Jesus.  She convinced me to shave and cut off my hair.  Now I wish I never did.

----------


## Koalafan

I have a stunted nerve on my big toe on my left foot to where the toe is always slightly numb and tingly.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I was a tomboy as a kid, all my friends were boys and I was always playing soccer with the neighborhood boys.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I was a tomboy as a kid, all my friends were boys and I was always playing soccer with the neighborhood boys.



I went through a tomboy phase when I was young. It ended when I realized how awful I looked with short hair.  :Tongue:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I like to do sit-ups at a leisurely pace to relax and daydream.

----------


## James

Oh. Kay.  I like to believe that my gf is still alive and by my side and loving me like she used to.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I went through a tomboy phase when I was young. It ended when I realized how awful I looked with short hair.



LOL! 
I never cut my hair short but it was always on a ponytail I refused to wear girly clothes  :Tongue:

----------


## Air Caterpillar

i'm a bad friend to most people

----------


## GunnyHighway

I used to have 2+ feet of hair. A few months after an abysmal relationship ending I cut it all off and haven't looked back since.

----------


## Kirsebaer

People always give me looks of shock whenever they find out I'm 30  :Tongue:  most people think I'm like 10 years younger than that. The same happens with my siblings, both of them look a lot younger than they are.
I hope that I'll continue to age slowly and that I'll look 30 when I'm 40 !  ::

----------


## Sagan

Cracker Barrel

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> LOL! 
> I never cut my hair short but it was always on a ponytail I refused to wear girly clothes



I refused to wear dresses and the colour pink. Come to think of it, I think I still do that.  :Tongue:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I tie my hair into a loop when I'm at home... Like a ponytail, then tying half the ponytail into the hairband too. It looks weird but keeps it out of my face.

----------


## life

im going bald, why me  ::(:

----------


## Skippy

I'm afraid of very deep water since I was a child, but it won't stop me from goin' out on a boat or anythin'. In fact, I'm gonna have to learn to swim cuz I'm joining the navy. haha

----------


## GunnyHighway

I have trouble getting the plumbing flowing in busy public bathrooms. It's so weird...and kinda sucks. Only a recent development too.

----------


## L

I am very cold at the moment

----------


## Keddy

I had longer hair when I was in middle school, like halfway to shoulder length.
I had a really bad overbite when I was younger and never had braces. I got it surgically corrected a little over a year ago because I had buck teeth and could not close my mouth all the way when I was sleeping or anything.
I have also been mildly overweight for pretty much my entire life. I'm in better shape now than I was a year ago but I have never, ever been "skinny."

----------


## Kirsebaer

I'm talentless

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

My hands are usually cold.

People always make surprised comments when they feel how cold my hands are, rubbing it between theirs, etc. but my hands are normally like that for some reason.

----------


## Chantellabella

I can speak in sign language fluently. Been a little rusty lately because I haven't had to use it, but I can converse with someone who is hearing impaired.

----------


## Yossarian

I starred in a school play once. It was during grade 8. Looking back, I'm quote surprised I went through with it.

----------


## Keddy

I don't look or come across as someone who listens to rap but I listen to rap. LOL  :;):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

This is my favourite hair product:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> This is my favourite hair product:



They condense Emu's into oil? Oh my.

----------


## L

> I can speak in sign language fluently. Been a little rusty lately because I haven't had to use it, but I can converse with someone who is hearing impaired.



Teach me - have always wanted to learn this, maybe in the future - right now I don't have time and classes are expensive, plus I plan to move out of Ireland so ISL may not be a wise choice!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> They condense Emu's into oil? Oh my.



Welcome to the weird world of things women are willing to put in their hair. ^_^

According to Wikipdeia, "Emu oil is oil derived from adipose tissue harvested from certain subspecies of the emu. It is composed of approximately 70% unsaturated fatty acids. The largest component is oleic acid, a monounsaturated omega-9 fatty acid."

I can see why it would gross some people out. It doesn't bother me at all. Apparently you can eat it, too. Not sure I'd be up for that, though! I'll stick with mixing it into my shampoo & conditioner.

----------


## Lizard

^ does it make your hair soft and shiny?  I'm up for that!  hehe

(I think that will be my random something...don't know what else to say at the moment.  ::):  )

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> ^ does it make your hair soft and shiny?  I'm up for that!  hehe
> 
> (I think that will be my random something...don't know what else to say at the moment.  )



Yup! ^_^

My hair's got a lot of heat damage & damage from all the chemical-based crap I used to use on a daily basis. Your hair will feel and look softer. You'll notice a difference before you're even out of the shower. It's also supposed to promote hair growth. Highly recommend this. It's good for your skin, too. A few pumps go a long way, especially if you're using it for your skin. The bottle on the right in that picture is about $20 and you'll find it in the "natural" section of grocery stores (or specialty shops that sell those types of products).

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I was the tallest kid in my grade (for boys and girls) until I was 12-13, and was often teased for it. Then everyone caught up by grade 7 and outgrew me.

----------


## Sagan

I was married once. I also flew small aircraft for recreation.

----------


## Rawr

I LOVE bright neon colors.  :rainbow:

----------


## Kirsebaer

I was born in the wrong country  :Tongue:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Kids always are said to hate vegetables. I've loved a lot of vegetables my whole life! If only they weren't so damn expensive here.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I couldn't care less about make up (although I do wear foundation daily to hide skin imperfections), shoes, manicure, skirts and dresses and other stuff girls/women are usually interested in. And long conversations about said things bore me to death.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I have to use volumizing/thickening shampoo and conditioner, or it looks like I'm balding because my hair is just that limp naturally. If I miss a wash using any other type of shampoo/conditioner, my hair will be paper thin.

----------


## Keddy

I was a straight-A student in high school and in honors classes, I had a 3.8 GPA last semester of college and made the Dean's List, and I was given a supervisory position at my old job when I was only 18. At my current job, it took me about 3 weeks of working there to get promoted to a manager position.
Sorry if any of that sounded like bragging LOL, I'm just really proud of those accomplishments! :3

----------


## Rawr

I love Camouflage but I'm not a redneck or anything. I just like how it looks. ^.^

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I've never had chickenpox  :Ninja:

----------


## Kirsebaer

I'm obsessed with mouth hygiene. I've never had any cavities and dentists always compliment me on my teeth

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I prefer the comfort/support/guidance of other women. I can't explain it but it just feels more "real". When there's something wrong I need to run to another girl. I've never really felt much of a connection with males, and don't like being close to most of them.

----------


## L

I need to sneeeeeeeeze

----------


## Kirsebaer

I love to have my hair touched/stroked. It's almost as relaxing as a good massage

----------


## Koalafan

I don't like being touched. There are very very few people that can honestly hug me and I wouldn't mind...but that's probably because I haven't had a real life hugs in years  :Tongue:  lol

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I don't like being touched. There are very very few people that can honestly hug me and I wouldn't mind...but that's probably because I haven't had a real life hugs in years  lol



I'm not a touchy-feely kinda person either so I usually find hugs awkward. >.<

----------


## L

I am very full after my dinner - was a good feed

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I don't like being touched. There are very very few people that can honestly hug me and I wouldn't mind...but that's probably because I haven't had a real life hugs in years  lol







> I'm not a touchy-feely kinda person either so I usually find hugs awkward. >.<



come here both of you!  :group hug: 
If you guys find hugs to be awkward, you'd probably hate all the cheek kissing that goes on here in Brazil  ::  In France they take that type of greeting even more seriously. In some regions you have to kiss people's cheeks 3 times (alternating). That's too much even for me  :Tongue:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> come here both of you! 
> If you guys find hugs to be awkward, you'd probably hate all the cheek kissing that goes on here in Brazil  In France they take that type of greeting even more seriously. In some regions you have to kiss people's cheeks 3 times (alternating). That's too much even for me



Haha I'm cool with e-hugs! Wow, three kisses? Jeez take me to dinner first.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

The 90s was my favourite decade of life.

I've been alive in the 90s, 00s, and 10s  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

> come here both of you! 
> If you guys find hugs to be awkward, you'd probably hate all the cheek kissing that goes on here in Brazil  In France they take that type of greeting even more seriously. In some regions you have to kiss people's cheeks 3 times (alternating). That's too much even for me



Haha Im with Illusion!  ::D:  E-hugs are perfectly doable in my book  :Hug:  three kisses however...might be something a stretch for me  :Tongue:  lol

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> The 90s was my favourite decade of life.



6a00e54ee2334e88340111689a315e970c-pi.jpg

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Haha I'm cool with e-hugs! Wow, three kisses? Jeez take me to dinner first.







> Haha Im with Illusion!  E-hugs are perfectly doable in my book  three kisses however...might be something a stretch for me  lol



haha I know right?  ::  The worst is that in France when you arrive late to a party, you have to go around greeting people one by one.. It takes forever and it's super awkward! In Brazil at least it's acceptable to just wave and say 'hellooo everyone'!  :Tongue: 
In the US and Canada is cheek kissing a form of greeting at all?

----------


## Koalafan

> haha I know right?  The worst is that in France when you arrive late to a party, you have to go around greeting people one by one.. It takes forever and it's super awkward! In Brazil at least it's acceptable to just wave and say 'hellooo everyone'! 
> In the US and Canada is cheek kissing a form of greeting at all?



Eek! Remind me to never go to a party in France!  ::  

It's very rare to greet someone in the US by kissing! Usually we either hug someone or do a handshake. Maybe if it's really close family you'll give them a kiss on the cheek but it's incredibly rare to come by here!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Eek! Remind me to never go to a party in France!  
> 
> It's very rare to greet someone in the US by kissing! Usually we either hug someone or do a handshake. Maybe if it's really close family you'll give them a kiss on the cheek but it's incredibly rare to come by here!



I've never seen anyone do it here, either (thankfully). It's awkward enough when you meet someone for the first time and they're "a hugger" xD.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Eek! Remind me to never go to a party in France!  
> 
> It's very rare to greet someone in the US by kissing! Usually we either hug someone or do a handshake. Maybe if it's really close family you'll give them a kiss on the cheek but it's incredibly rare to come by here!







> I've never seen anyone do it here, either (thankfully). It's awkward enough when you meet someone for the first time and they're "a hugger" xD.



lol ok! Good to know, so I won't embarrass myself being a cheek kisser or a hugger if one day I go to the US or Canada  :Tongue:

----------


## Koalafan

> lol ok! Good to know, so I won't embarrass myself being a cheek kisser or a hugger if one day I go to the US or Canada



Aww kirse! You're more than welcome to give me a hug if you see me  :Hug:   ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Aww kirse! You're more than welcome to give me a hug if you see me



haha ! AS IF I'd just shake your hand if we met! Of course I'd hug you, with or without your previous consent  ::  that goes to Illusion as well !

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> haha ! AS IF I'd just shake your hand if we met! Of course I'd hug you, with or without your previous consent  that goes to Illusion as well !



Hugs all around! 

Also something random about myself: I'm wearing penguin pajamas.  ::D:

----------


## Kirsebaer

back on topic:

I have a big, light brown birthmark that starts on my neck and continues down in between my breasts. People like to tease me about it asking me if I spilled coffee on myself  :Tongue:

----------


## Koalafan

> haha ! AS IF I'd just shake your hand if we met! Of course I'd hug you, with or without your previous consent  that goes to Illusion as well !



Haha!  ::D:  Looking forward to that hug then!  :Hug:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Haha!  Looking forward to that hug then!



likewise my dearest Koala friend  ::):   :Hug:

----------


## Rawr

I prefer piercings over tattoos.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I have a birthmark on my neck that looks like a vampire bite (two fang marks). People always get bugged-eyed when I show them haha.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I have a birthmark on my neck that looks like a vampire bite (two fang marks). People always get bugged-eyed when I show them haha.



Your birthmark is so much cooler than mine. Mine just looks like spilled cappuccino  :Tongue:

----------


## Keddy

I have shorter legs than average but a normally-proportioned upper body. So at first glance I don't look like I'm that short but when you're standing next to me it's quite obvious xD
When I'm sitting down I look like I'm normal height LOL

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm not symmetrical. Everything on the right side of my body is smaller.

----------


## Rawr

I'm currently setting baby goals for myself to become a Born-Again Christian.

----------


## Keddy

My stomach is a lot fatter than my face.

----------


## Lizard

I have a brown birthmark on my arm and people sometimes ask me if I was burned.  Also , when I was young, kids would ask if it was chocolate.   :Tongue: 





> back on topic:
> 
> I have a big, light brown birthmark that starts on my neck and continues down in between my breasts. People like to tease me about it asking me if I spilled coffee on myself

----------


## Koalafan

I guess I'm one of the rare souls who doesn't get any kind of anxiety from caffeine. In fact caffeine to me acts as an anti-depressant and gives me a nice mood boost  ::):

----------


## enfield

> I guess I'm one of the rare souls who doesn't get any kind of anxiety from caffeine. In fact caffeine to me acts as an anti-depressant and gives me a nice mood boost



there's one of those curious studies that says drinking more coffee seems to reduce suicide risk a lot, like by half for those who drink more coffee. its cited in the wikipedia so im not one to question it if its there. but when i felt a bit suicidal i began to believe drink coffee was instrumental in helping me through that. when i was feeling really bad i'd go start making more coffee.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I'm a brazilian who can't dance at all. That's pretty rare  :Tongue:

----------


## Koalafan

> I'm a brazilian who can't dance at all. That's pretty rare



Haha you can be rest assured that my dance skills are much worse!  ::D:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

People only ever find their way into my heart accidentally. I never meet or get to know people with the intention of being good friends or having any meaningful connection... but the past year or two, it just kind of happened.

----------


## L

I have donated blood 4 times

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm a fair amount stronger than I look. Sometimes I'm the jar-opener of the house  :Tongue:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Haha you can be rest assured that my dance skills are much worse!



Nobody is worse than me, believe me  ::D:  I can't even play "Just Dance" on Xbox Kinect because I can't follow the moves  :doh:  funny thing is that I only have bad motor coordination when it comes to dancing, but I'm pretty good at sports  :Tongue:  I'm like a dude

----------


## Kirsebaer

I'm a pretty calm person (at least most of the time.  :Tongue: ) who hates drama and almost never gets into conflicts. I don't usually hold grudges either.

----------


## Keddy

I'm high right now LOL
Third time I've smoked weed and I really like it ^_^

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I'm high right now LOL



And I'm jelly  :Tongue:

----------


## Koalafan

> I'm high right now LOL
> Third time I've smoked weed and I really like it ^_^







> And I'm jelly



Aww sorry you've been missing out Kirse!  :Hug:   ::D:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Aww sorry you've been missing out Kirse!



I'm always missing out on things like this  :Tongue:   :Hug:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

^ I'm also rather jelly.  ::(: 


I'm wearing penguin pajamas.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> ^ I'm also rather jelly. 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing penguin pajamas.



We should take a trip to the US, Illusion. Looks like all the fun is happening there  ::D:

----------


## Koalafan

> I'm always missing out on things like this







> ^ I'm also rather jelly. 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing penguin pajamas.







> We should take a trip to the US, Illusion. Looks like all the fun is happening there



Aww guys!  :group hug:  If we ever have a meet up we can all have some awkward anxiety inducing stoner adventures together!  :Joint:   ::D:  lol

----------


## Keddy

> Aww guys!  If we ever have a meet up we can all have some awkward anxiety inducing stoner adventures together!   lol



Yaaay! I'd love that  ::D:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Aww guys!  If we ever have a meet up we can all have some awkward anxiety inducing stoner adventures together!   lol







> Yaaay! I'd love that



You can count me in!  ::D:   :group hug:   :Joint:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Sounds like a plan! I'll be right over  :Cape:

----------


## Koalafan

:Celebrate:   :Celebrate:  Omg that meet up would be full of so much epicness!  ::  It might look something like this  :Tongue:  lol

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Omg that meet up would be full of so much epicness!  It might look something like this  lol



 ::  !!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Omg that meet up would be full of so much epicness!  It might look something like this  lol



Wtf did I just watch xD

----------


## Koalafan

> Wtf did I just watch xD



Its a scene from this is the end. Really funny movie!  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Its a scene from this is the end. Really funny movie!



Maybe I'll check it out  ::

----------


## Keddy

> Its a scene from this is the end. Really funny movie!







> Maybe I'll check it out



I love that movie  ::D: 
Saw it in theaters over the summer!
You should watch it, Illusion, you would like it  ::):

----------


## Keddy

> Omg that meet up would be full of so much epicness!  It might look something like this  lol



Hahahaha, it probably would!
Now that I'm getting better at being social, a meet up sounds really fun to me  ::): 
Too bad everyone lives so far apart  ::(: 
And no one lives anywhere near me, I'm all the way in Massachusetts  ::'(:

----------


## Koalafan

> Hahahaha, it probably would!
> Now that I'm getting better at being social, a meet up sounds really fun to me 
> Too bad everyone lives so far apart 
> And no one lives anywhere near me, I'm all the way in Massachusetts



I know right? No one really lives near me either  ::(:

----------


## GunnyHighway

:lurk: 

Nobody's ever offered, even though every single one of my cousins that I regularly see smokes daily. Oh well, yet another thing that everybody loves that I'll probably not get to experience

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Part of me hopes I will meet a young single father to date, whose child's mother is absent in their lives. I get the benefit of a child without a necessary life commitment.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Nobody's ever offered, even though every single one of my cousins that I regularly see smokes daily. Oh well, yet another thing that everybody loves that I'll probably not get to experience



I hear ya  :Hug:

----------


## Kirsebaer

I'm easily distracted and I daydream a lot

----------


## Kesky

i shower twice a day and i never look directly in the mirror unless I'm at least ten feet away.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I have a dome-shaped dent on the top of my head, but you only notice it if you feel for it. Not sure if it's genetic as my brother doesn't have it, so maybe I was dropped on my head as a baby.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I have a dome-shaped dent on the top of my head, but you only notice it if you feel for it. Not sure if it's genetic as my brother doesn't have it, so maybe I was dropped on my head as a baby.



I've got onea those too D:

----------


## Keddy

This is going to make me sound desperate and horrible but for some reason I really feel like finding a guy to hook up with tonight  ::s: 
I don't know what's going on with me today, I usually cringe at the thought of sex. Something is making me want to lose my virginity  ::\:

----------


## Kirsebaer

I have arachnophobia  :shake:  :shake:  :shake:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I wish I had a little sister, or several little siblings.

Basically I wish I weren't the youngest.

----------


## Kesky

i need to find a better poppyseed delivery system

----------


## Yossarian

When I was a kid I used to collect beer caps. 





> I have arachnophobia



You probably wouldn't like this movie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arachnophobia_%28film%29

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

My favourite beer is Kokanee. It's also the only beer I'll drink- others I've tried, Budweiser, Molson, Stella, are all nasty to me.

----------


## L

I found a new tv serious that i am loving, watched three episodes and I want to watch more.....it is half 12 am I'm working at 07:30  ::(:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> You probably wouldn't like this movie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arachnophobia_%28film%29



OMG! I remember that movie! I watched it when I was a kid and it traumatized me for life  :shake:  ::

----------


## Yossarian

> OMG! I remember that movie! I watched it when I was a kid and it traumatized me for life



I watched it a long time ago too, but I forget most of it. There is another spider movie called Eight Legged Freaks that is about giant spiders that terrorize a small town. Do you see many spiders in your house?

----------


## Rawr

I have an iPhone 4.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I'm technologically retarded.

----------


## Kesky

> I'm technologically retarded.



I'm worse

----------


## Keddy

Apparently when I'm not anxious I'm very personable

----------


## Kirsebaer

I suck at comforting people and giving advice  ::s:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> I suck at comforting people and giving advice



Not true  :Heart: 
-

I don't like putting cream in my coffee. It's too rich for coffee IMO- milk is better.

----------


## Koalafan

> I suck at comforting people and giving advice



Do not agree one bit with this statement!!  :Hug: 

-------------------------------

I'm a huge sugar addict  :Tongue:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Not true







> Do not agree one bit with this statement!!



You guys are too nice  :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Hug:

----------


## Rawr

My bedroom is hot pink, zebra & kitties themed.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I suck at comforting people and giving advice



Aww Kirse I don't think you are  :Hug: 
I often feel the same way about myself, but I'm sure whoever is on the receiving end of your efforts appreciates you taking the time to try to help.

----

I brush my teeth in warm water. My teeth are too sensitive to use cold.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

There has only been one known case of cancer in my family, going back 3 generations on both sides. This only includes blood relatives.

Many died prematurely of stroke, alcoholism, heart problems, and other things, however. I'm probably going to die from a ruptured aneurysm or something.

----------


## Sagan

> I suck at comforting people and giving advice



Same here! I had a friend a while ago whose girlfriend left him. He was shaking and in tears. I didn't know what to do and was panicky. I just said I'm so sorry and then just stared at him. Thinking very hard of some way of comforting him, making him feel better. But I just stood there and stared at him. Was awkward.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Aww Kirse I don't think you are 
> I often feel the same way about myself, but I'm sure whoever is on the receiving end of your efforts appreciates you taking the time to try to help.



I hope you're right  :Kiss:   :Hug:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I was the only one of my grandmother's grandkids to have made it in time for her final minutes.

----------


## Keddy

I'm very talented at dancing, singing, photography, and video, but I suck at drawing, painting, and playing instruments. I guess I only got half of my mom's artist gene, LOL

----------


## Rawr

I want to buy a Nikon camera.

----------


## Keddy

My IQ is in the 99th percentile for people in my age range (that means I'm wicked smaht, LOL) :3

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I have a crush on Liam Neeson.

----------


## Misssy

I like to keep my blood inside my body

----------


## SmileyFace

I like these; sadly, I haven't had this stuff in years - literally  ::(:

----------


## Koalafan

I love taking naps during the day. It's my ultimate de-stressor after a long day

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I have perpetual bags, complete with the little wrinkles/puffiness/darkness, around my eyes. It really doesn't matter how much sleep I get.

----------


## Keddy

My stomach always looks bloated. It's not, I'm just chubby.
Not for much longer though. Still dieting and still losing weight.

----------


## Keddy

I attended Catholic schools from elementary all the way through high school.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I used to attend a Christian school on Saturdays, complete with the telling of tales from the bible.

No one in my family was Christian, nor was I. Don't even ask..

----------


## Kesky

> I attended Catholic schools from elementary all the way through high school.



1st to 12th grade for me too keddy!!....no wonder we're so fucked up......just kidding  ::D:

----------


## Keddy

> 1st to 12th grade for me too keddy!!....no wonder we're so fucked up......just kidding



Haha! xD
You know, I wouldn't doubt that that's what screwed me up...

----------


## Member11

> I paid $250 for a video game (not a console, an actual game).



 ::o:  what was it?

----------


## Monowheat

I love coffee.





> I love taking naps during the day. It's my ultimate de-stressor after a long day



Me too! Daytime naps are the best.

----------


## Keddy

I am both a dog person and a cat person equally. I love both dogs and cats the same amount.

----------


## Monowheat

> I am both a dog person and a cat person equally. I love both dogs and cats the same amount.



HERESY! 

Nah just kidding. >_< *feeling silly today*

----------


## Keddy

> HERESY! 
> 
> Nah just kidding. >_< *feeling silly today*



LOL, I knew someone would have something to say about me liking both haha  :;):

----------


## GunnyHighway

> HERESY! 
> 
> Nah just kidding. >_< *feeling silly today*



I'm gonna have to call bullshit myself as well. Cats are *obviously* better. No way someone could consider them equal, especially when the little yappy shits exist  :Tongue:

----------


## Blushy

I love the smell of burnt matches.
I'm obsessed with potatoes and gravy.

----------


## Monowheat

Om nom potatoes and gravy. 

On the food subject, I don't like any berries. It's nothing to do with the name, just don't like the taste.  ::\:

----------


## GunnyHighway

> On the food subject, I don't like any berries. It's nothing to do with the name, just don't like the taste.



I'm _berry_ disappointed in you! (That was bad and I know it)

I'm a berry addict. Too bad they're so damn expensive...

----------


## Keddy

> I'm gonna have to call bullshit myself as well. Cats are *obviously* better. No way someone could consider them equal, especially when the little yappy shits exist



I don't have a yappy little sh*t though Kyle, I have a Border collie/Staffie mix and a German shepherd. Ha.  :;): 
I also have a cat.

----------


## Keddy

> I'm _berry_ disappointed in you! (That was bad and I know it)



HAHAHAHAHA!!! It _was_ bad but I thought it was really funny.  ::  That's like a joke _I_ would make LOL

----------


## SmileyFace

I'd like to someday put together a documentary.

----------


## Blushy

Here is a more personal one..

I have always been really weird about kissing. My husband was my first kiss. But not my first sexual partner. I know. Strange and a kind of backwards.  :shrug:  I used to have a really unhealthy relationship with sex. Sex for me was less intimate if I didn't allow kissing. I felt like I had control by withholding that from "them".

----------


## Keddy

I wear glasses when I'm in school, driving, or on the computer.  :Nerd:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I have a very short attention span when it comes to watching movies at home. It takes me days to finish one movie, even if I have spare time and I'm interested in it. Only a few movies over the years have actually kept me engaged enough to watch all the way through.A

Also related is that I haven't had the patience to watch television shows, even on Netflix, for years now.

----------


## Monowheat

> I'm _berry_ disappointed in you! (That was bad and I know it)
> 
> I'm a berry addict. Too bad they're so damn expensive...



 :XD:  I should have expected that but somehow didn't.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I like to sleep with a pillow between my legs when I sleep on my side.. it's super comfy

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I wear contact lenses. Makes me an ideal candidate for chopping onions.  :Tongue:

----------


## Sagan

I  eat way too much pizza

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I am both a dog person and a cat person equally. I love both dogs and cats the same amount.



Me too  ::): 

---

I've never been on a roller coaster.

----------


## Kirsebaer

My hair is unmanageable.

----------


## Harpuia

I feel random today.

----------


## Keddy

I'm really good with kids but only when they're older than four and younger than seventeen.

----------


## Monowheat

> I wear contact lenses. Makes me an ideal candidate for chopping onions.



Me too!

---

I love taking naps.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I have very stable blood sugar levels. I've had it taken at random times, and it's always 4.9 (normal range is 4-6).

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

My eyes are very sensitive to sunlight, but I never wear sunglasses. I have my hand shading my eyes much more than the average person on the street.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I'm a Michael Jackson fan  ::):

----------


## GunnyHighway

The right side of my moustache grows in quicker than the left. It's really annoying.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I have Polycystic ovary syndrome

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I've had grey hair since I was 9 years old- many of my family members on both sides have this, so I think it's hereditary. I've been dying it since I was a teenager.

----------


## Hexagon

> The right side of my moustache grows in quicker than the left. It's really annoying.



Same here, strangely. Same goes for sideburns.

Another fact, I'm a vegetarian

----------


## Borophyll

I like going for walks.

----------


## L

I have low blood pressure

----------


## Monowheat

I am one of a 'pair' but my twin died in the womb.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I go through phases when I crave human contact and reach out to people and phases when I just retreat into my shell and completely lose interest in the outside world. I've been going through phase number 2 for the past couple months now. I desperately want to get out of it but I don't know how.

----------


## Soppycow

Im white, but I have a giant patch of light brown skin that covers one of my shoulders

----------


## Monowheat

I love spinach. Which is good for my anaemia.  ::):

----------


## L

I just sneezed 20 times

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I love spinach. Which is good for my anaemia.



I've been trying to add tons of it to my diet. I badly need the iron. Tried it for the first time a couple months ago. Not bad! I add it to whatever I can. I even had some on my pizza earlier.


I'm trying to come up with something even mildly interesting about myself. Uh...Scrabble is one of my favourite board games? I'm not sure what's worse, the fact that Scrabble is in my top faves list or the fact that I have a faves list for board games in the first place. Ah well, I am who I am.  :Tongue:

----------


## Koalafan

> I've been trying to add tons of it to my diet. I badly need the iron. Tried it for the first time a couple months ago. Not bad! I add it to whatever I can. I even had some on my pizza earlier.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to come up with something even mildly interesting about myself. Uh...Scrabble is one of my favourite board games? I'm not sure what's worse, the fact that Scrabble is in my top faves list or the fact that I have a faves list for board games in the first place. Ah well, I am who I am.



Omg I love scrabble! I use to play against one of my friends all the time...I'm terrible at it though!  :Tongue: 

Something interesting about me? I guess I hate exposing my arms....usually I'm always wearing jackets or something over my arms for some odd reason. Whenever I'm not wearing a jacket I get anxious about it ><. Oh the joy of being neurotic  :Tongue:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Omg I love scrabble! I use to play against one of my friends all the time...I'm terrible at it though! 
> 
> Something interesting about me? I guess I hate exposing my arms....usually I'm always wearing jackets or something over my arms for some odd reason. Whenever I'm not wearing a jacket I get anxious about it ><. Oh the joy of being neurotic



It can still be fun if you're not the greatest xD. I almost always lose to my brother, but I'm pretty decent otherwise. Especially after downloading the app on my phone. I got used to the 2-letter word list and use it IRL. Better when used sparingly though, or stuff like this happens:

----------


## Paragon

> I am one of a 'pair' but my twin died in the womb.



Huh... me too  ::o: 

Something random. Um. I love wearing coats for some reason? Just any excuse, as soon as the temperature slightly drops... on with a coat. I seriously own more coats than jumpers or pairs of jeans.  Add it to the list of reasons why I prefer winter  ::): 

I keep getting accused of wanting to be Sherlock (the modern BBC TV show version) since the one I wear most often is similar to his. Was not my intention!! I bought it before I'd even watched Sherlock and I've had this weird coat liking thing since I was about 18  ::):  

...Sherlock is awesome though, obviously  :;):

----------


## toaster little

> 



I can tell you something random based on my observation of this picture, but I don't think I should say it.

LOL  :: 

I bet you can guess what's random about me.

----------


## L

I so should have been born in the 50's

----------


## On a level

> This thread is dedicated to just posting random facts about yourself! 
> 
> Obvious random fact...I am quite obsessed with Koalas



A random fact about me is that im obsessed with how neat and tidy my wallet is, certain cards have to be in certain places etc.

I also watch the same dvd for months until I find another.

----------


## Monowheat

The sound of a cat purring is the most relaxing sound in the world to me.

----------


## Monowheat

The sound of a cat purring is the most relaxing sound in the world to me.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> The sound of a cat purring is the most relaxing sound in the world to me.



I'm right there with you on that one. The amount of times I'd just use my cat as a couch pillow is insane. He'd of course try to kill me half the time, but the other half was great. I miss that fluffy jackass.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I become interested in random subjects sometimes and keep reading about them and watching documentaries on the subject for weeks or even months.. then I move on to a new random subject  :Tongue: 
examples: Lighthouses... then Leg Lengthening Surgery.. and now Mountain Climbing (especially stories about people who climbed the Everest or K2)

----------


## Rawr

I just had Gallbladder surgery less than a month ago.

----------


## Otherside

I am wearing a red shirt. 

And the most exciting post on this site goes too...

Ugh, it's one in the morning, i need to quit with this pointless internet surfing and get some actual sleep.

----------


## Sagan

I like Wasabi!

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I like watching stuff with laugh tracks/studio audiences. It makes it sound less lonely when I laugh because then I feel like I laughed at something that wasn't supposed to be a joke or it makes small jokes funnier.

----------


## kathtus

I am STILL totally entertained by Bugs Bunny even at 45!!!!

----------


## Kirsebaer

I love starting fires and staring at them endlessly.

----------


## Pappy

just feeling alone,bit sad.

----------


## Member11

> just feeling alone,bit sad.



 :Hug:

----------


## Otherside

I don't actually eat breakfast cereal for breakfast. Like ever. I buy the stuff and eat it after dinner. Like a kind of pudding. And I buy the overly sweet kids stuff half the time. 

Golden nuggets man.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## fetisha

I used to be interested in alien abduction and read about it too. >_<

----------


## Antidote

> I don't actually eat breakfast cereal for breakfast. Like ever.



Neither. I only like cereal in the afternoon or evening.

----------


## Sagan

I don't like sports of any kind.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I have Math Anxiety.

----------


## L

I love to crochet

----------


## Georgie

I love dancing 😆 and jager bombs is tastey u dnt sip u knock bk in 1 oh i H8 MOTHS duno y lol if 1 cums near me i end up flying like 1 lool  scared.com 😄😀

----------


## Georgie

How cud i 4get F1 ❤❤❤ goodwood . Love motor sport

----------


## UndercoverAngel

I love to much!

----------


## stuck1nhead

I act like I should've been born in the dark ages as a burly blacksmith. All my hobbies are what one would do during that time period.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

> I act like I should've been born in the dark ages as a burly blacksmith. All my hobbies are what one would do during that time period.
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk



well I act like someone 10 times mt age as my hobbies are for old ladies lol - what are your hobbies??

----------


## stuck1nhead

> well I act like someone 10 times mt age as my hobbies are for old ladies lol - what are your hobbies??



Blacksmithing, archery, woodworking, camping, knife sharpening ( I have so many it's hobby just to maintain then), and sketching

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> Blacksmithing, archery, woodworking, camping, knife sharpening ( I have so many it's hobby just to maintain then), and sketching
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk



That sounds really awesome.

----------


## UndercoverAngel

It is hard for me to accept a compliment.

----------


## Otherside

I am currently in bed staring at a laptop screen, and I am wearing a pink pjamma top. 

This thread needed resurrecting.

----------


## L

I am not funny

----------


## stuck1nhead

Im bored

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

See, I used to think I was good at shaving, but I learned that whatever mojo I had is long gone and now I suck at shaving.

----------


## Member11

I have an The Simpsons themed doona cover  ::):

----------


## Sagan

I'm drink too much.

----------

